# Blackhart Guitars: Justin Broadrick signature 8-string



## Leuka (May 6, 2014)

Justin posted this on his Facebook wall a moment ago. Looks interesting and has a great price tag and all that, but anyone know anything about this company or quality of their guitars?

BTK 8JB- Justin Broadrick Signature PRE ORDER Deposit | Blakhart Guitars


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2014)

So it's a Jackson JS32-8 with a different headstock logo. 

I'll just leave this here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/188530-win-jack-owens-bane-v.html


----------



## Nonservium (May 6, 2014)

A friend of a friend apparently has one of their 7 strings. He speaks very highly of it but I've never seen it in person. I was kicking around the idea of ordering one of their single cut 6's. Would be nice to hear from other's who've tried them.


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 6, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So it's a Jackson JS32-8 with a different headstock logo.



If you look closely, you can even see that its actually a (badly) shopped headstock on it. *The strings don't even line up*


----------



## Nonservium (May 6, 2014)

And nvm, after reading that thread Max posted I think I'll keep my money...


----------



## Leuka (May 6, 2014)

Nonservium said:


> And nvm, after reading that thread Max posted I think I'll keep my money...



My thoughts exactly  It wouldn't even make any sense for me to buy one of these 'cause it would be expensive as shit.


----------



## jwade (May 7, 2014)

Am I the only one who sees the name on the headstock as 'Blackfart'?


----------



## technomancer (May 7, 2014)

Vostre Roy said:


> If you look closely, you can even see that its actually a (badly) shopped headstock on it. *The strings don't even line up*



Good to see he's still ripping off photos as well as designs


----------



## Tree (May 7, 2014)

Holy ....


----------



## downburst82 (May 7, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So it's a Jackson JS32-8 with a different headstock logo.





Vostre Roy said:


> If you look closely, you can even see that its actually a (badly) shopped headstock on it. *The strings don't even line up*





I swear if you look close you can even see a bit of the red colour around the neck pocket where photoshop didn't quite hit every pixel


----------



## Thaeon (May 7, 2014)

That guitar =


----------



## Necris (May 7, 2014)

Wow, that looks like shit. Imagine the Quality Control on the actual guitars if a photoshop that looks that bad is allowed out.


----------



## Svava (May 7, 2014)

Estoy...
no me gusta...

eres....

Bad...


----------



## Erockomania (May 7, 2014)

Save your money. Please. Save your money. I'm begging you.


----------



## RevelGTR (May 8, 2014)

How desperate for a sig would you have to be?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 8, 2014)

Photoshop for beginners!


----------



## Estilo (May 8, 2014)

jwade said:


> Am I the only one who sees the name on the headstock as 'Blackfart'?



Saw it as 'fatfart' with a 'B' in front.


----------



## Insinfier (May 8, 2014)

There are too many people in the Artists section of that website...

Artists | Blakhart Guitars


----------



## Churchie777 (May 8, 2014)

haha i love it! absolutly ZERO Fvcks given in the mockup "Meh just use that jackson pic and paint and get it on the website"


----------



## Lickers (May 8, 2014)

Insinfier said:


> There are too many people in the Artists section of that website...
> 
> Artists | Blakhart Guitars


 
The only thing more tiresome and questionable than that page is the quality of band name logos. 

My eyes now have AIDS...


----------



## shawnperolis (May 8, 2014)

Photoshop? That's a little too much credit, I think. This is more like MS Paint work.


----------



## asher (May 8, 2014)

shawnperolis said:


> Photoshop? That's a little too much credit, I think. This is more like MS Paint work.



Hey now. A neanderthal wielding a robot arm laser scalpel is still going to make a mess of things.


----------



## Tree (May 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure most of the artists on their website aren't aware that Blackhart is using their photos


----------



## MoshJosh (May 8, 2014)

^ my thoughts exactly


----------



## Erockomania (May 9, 2014)

sigh


----------



## trayenshreds (May 9, 2014)

not too creative.. at least they admit it tho lol:

"Images are mock up for visual reference only and the final product may vary slightly in appearance."


----------



## Thaeon (May 9, 2014)

May vary slightly... Lol

More like, "will not look anything like". Also, I find it highly suspect when a company does not openly show their work. They have shipped guitars, have they not? Where are the pictures of those? Where is the pride in the work? It just appears to be too much of a situation of grab and dash. I've seen $30 gas station guitars that had more going for them.


----------



## Erockomania (May 9, 2014)

I hear they are using a better Chinese factory now but their stuff up until that point... wow. Shameful. They are lucky to still have a business.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (May 9, 2014)

Lickers said:


> The only thing more tiresome and questionable than that page is the quality of band name logos.
> 
> My eyes now have AIDS...



Band Names?

All I can see are Tribal Tattoo scribbles


----------



## Noxon (May 9, 2014)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Band Names?
> 
> All I can see are Tribal Tattoo scribbles



Anyone ever see the "Completely Unreadable Band Logo of the Week" contest over at Metal Sucks? That's what the "endorsers" page looked like...


----------



## House74 (May 9, 2014)

Noxon said:


> Anyone ever see the "Completely Unreadable Band Logo of the Week" contest over at Metal Sucks? That's what the "endorsers" page looked like...


 

My thoughts exactly when I saw that page lol


----------



## Ben.Last (May 9, 2014)

He's been using 7 string versions for a while. 

The crappy part here is: of course they're going to do a good job on the guitars they build for him, but that doesn't mean they're not going to ship a bunch of turds out to all the people that aren't well known artists.


----------



## Orgalmer (May 10, 2014)

To be fair they do have pictures of the signature models on the web page, but I looked at the endorsement page and a lot of those bands are familiar.

I don't know too much about these bands but Pathology, Hour of Penance, Bloodsoaked and Abominable Putridity are all fairly well known bands. Why wouldn't they have shots of them playing their guitars and/or list the model they play?

Just kind of feels like you're left in the dark about the whole thing


----------



## The Hiryuu (May 10, 2014)

I briefly played someone's Blakhart 7 a couple weeks back. It wasn't bad (had a pretty nice quilt top on it), although I had a couple of issues with it personally. The neck joint was a little weird, and some of the routing seemed a little sloppy. But that's just me being nitpicky. For what it's worth, he loves it. And he sounds awesome playing on it.


----------



## Hollowway (May 10, 2014)

Could be that they have some nice builds. But I'm too scared to order from a company that doesn't have consistently nice builds. Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## The Hiryuu (May 10, 2014)

I couldn't recommend it myself based on my time with it. But I've seen worse.


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 10, 2014)

Lickers said:


> The only thing more tiresome and questionable than that page is the quality of band name logos.
> 
> My eyes now have AIDS...



I thought they all played for the same band?!


----------



## Erockomania (May 10, 2014)

I would recommend them to nobody. The stuff I've seen is really shameful and absolutely amature. I honestly felt like they had no idea what they were doing. I've had 8 builds in my hands. If they can ship this stuff out, people deserve to know the truth and I do not feel bad about letting people know to avoid them at all costs until they can prove they can ship an instrument that is not flawed in the most basic sense. You name it, I've seen it with these guys. Maybe the new factory will bring them up a level, but when the owner(s) can't see these basic faults (BAD faults) then I cannot trust a guitar from them.


----------



## Andrew91 (May 10, 2014)

OP looks like Dean Vendetta 7 XM.
($119 or so)


----------



## simonXsludge (May 11, 2014)

Orgalmer said:


> I don't know too much about these bands but Pathology, Hour of Penance, Bloodsoaked and Abominable Putridity are all fairly well known bands.


Uhm, how about GODFLESH...?! 

That mockup makes me cry, though. It's as funny as it is sad. Justin is a very respectable musician and to see this turd of a MS paint "mockup" as his so-called signature hurts a little wee bit. 

I have also talked to someone who owns one of their guitars and he was full of praise, but I think he tried selling shortly after we talked about it. That was the first time I heard about this sorry ass company.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 11, 2014)

Can't believe this guy is still in business.


----------



## MetalMike04 (May 11, 2014)

to be honest blakhart does make a few decent guitars. not great but decent. 

my friend Mike, you guys may know him as the guy who got insanely verbally abused by his mom for playing music had a RA-1 that was pretty decent but he did sell cause of build quiality.

the second is my friend Kc is the guitarist from The Kennedy Veil and he loves his V.

sure they have a number of .... ups but not everything is crap.


----------



## Hollowway (May 11, 2014)

That's just it, though. Who wants to roll the dice on getting a good guitar or a bad one?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 11, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> That's just it, though. Who wants to roll the dice on getting a good guitar or a bad one?



Everyone who buys a new sub-$400 guitar online .


----------



## sehnomatic (May 12, 2014)

Are *ALL* of these just poorly shopped headstocks and body shapes?

You can tell that their 8 is just a js32-8 slapped on photoshop with a black brush set to 50% opacity, you can even see the red on the fretboard edges

Products | Blakhart Guitars


----------



## Erockomania (May 13, 2014)

pulls from everyone


----------



## khanate7 (May 23, 2014)

To be fair about justin...hes not exactly know for playing really high end gear. Could just be that the guitars blakhart shipped him were marginally better than the bolt-on first or second gen schecter diamond series he's been playing for forever.


----------



## Erockomania (May 24, 2014)

They are not better than Schecter. In fact, worse.


----------



## BetterOffShred (May 24, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Could be that they have some nice builds. But I'm too scared to order from a company that doesn't have consistently nice builds. Even a broken clock is right twice a day.



And the sun even shines on a dogs ass once and a while.. With how many good quality guitars are available now for pennies from major brands it seems like a roll of the dice to try something unknown. At least with Jackson, or Ibanez, or etc.. you have a warranty and the company will honor it for just about anything. Who knows what Blackhart's warranty is like.. 

-Brett


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 28, 2014)

Erockomania said:


> pulls from everyone



Hey, looks like that asshole is reusing the Javelin shape he swiped last year.


----------



## Matthew (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, at least I was entertained by the artist page. Bands like "Grand Supreme Blood Court" and players like "Matt Hrdlicka" make me giggle. Let's not forget the gem that is "Sexcrement".


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jun 4, 2014)

Sexcrement's fun, I will say that much. Although I wish they still brought drag queens on stage with them, if only for the awkward reactions from audiences unfamiliar with them.


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 4, 2014)

Erockomania said:


> pulls from everyone



Well its shitty to see Blackhart back to ripping of Darren (Decibel).


----------

